# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Stres przed czytaniem na głos, jak sobie z tym poradzić?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam 16 lat i chodzę do 1 klasy liceum. Jestem osobą pogodną i lubianą, nie mam problemu z nawiązywaniem znajomości, jestem pewna siebie i potrafię podchodzić do siebie z dystansem.
Jedynym problemem z jakim mam problem jest czytanie na głos przy klasie. Dzieje się tak od początku gimnazjum. W szkole podstawowej brałam udział w każdym występie publicznym, nie miałam problemu z recytowaniem wierszyków na głos lub czytaniem, bardzo to lubiłam. Jedyna sytuacja, którą źle wspominam w 4 klasie podstawówki to zapomnienie tekstu wiersza na środku sceny. Być może to jest powodem, mojego problemu. W 1 klasie gimnazjum zaczęłam bać się czytania na głos na polskim, serce waliło mi jak szalone, głos drżał, dostawałam zadyszki, nie potrafiłam wydusić z siebie słowa i nie potrafiłam tego opanować. Z czasem problem był coraz bardziej uciążliwy. Obecnie jestem w 1 liceum i teraz na samą myśl serce bije mi jak szalone. Gdy pani mówi ''przeczytamy na głos...'' cała się trzęsę i czuję mocne bicie serca. Nie tylko na języku polskim występuje ten problem, ale także na innych przedmiotach gdy trzeba przeczytać więcej niż jedno zdanie z książki.
Boję się znów tego, że będą wytykać mnie palcami jak w gimnazjum i pytać ''co Ci się stało? miałaś głos jakbyś miała się popłakać''. Przy małej ilości osób nie mam problemu z czytaniem, także na przerwie potrafię bez stresu i bez jąkania się przeczytać cały tekst, ale gdy wiem, że słuchają mnie wszyscy i skupiają się na tym jak czytam stres wygrywa. 
Nie chce o tym mówić mamie, wstydzę się tego i wiem, że to nic nie da. Nie chce iść do żadnego specjalisty, bo nie chcę nikomu mówić o tym. Próbowałam chyba wszystkiego, nawet prawie nauczyłam się tekstu na pamięć, żeby przeczytać go bez stresu, ale na samą myśl serce zaczęło walić tak, że czułam go w każdym miejscu ciała.
Wiem, że gdybym miała przeczytać coś na głos przy klasie to przeżyłabym piekło. 
Myślę, że nie mam dysleksji, ponieważ to tylko stres paraliżuje mnie przed czytaniem.

Proszę o pomoc, bo nie potrafię już sobie sama z tym poradzić.

----------


## Pi_Uch

Moja rada : Postaraj się sobie wyobrazić, że jesteś sama w klasie (wiem, że to niełatwe...ale możliwe). Nie myśl o tym, "jak to będzie" (po prostu działaj...). Spróbuj zbagatelizować swój problem, pomyśl o tym, że "na świecie jest mnóstwo innych osób, które mają...znacznie większe problemy" (ja nie bagatelizuje Twojego problemu, ale wiem, że to działa...).

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam, 

Trudno udzielać pomocy osobie, która na wstępie zaznacza, że nie chce rozmawiać ze specjalistą. Jak widać, gdyby problem był błahy, obawa przed wystąpieniem publicznym minęłaby po maksymalnie kilku dniach i nie byłoby o czym mówić. Z powyższego listu wynika jednak, że lęk przed wystąpieniami przed całą klasa trwa już od 3 lat, nie wpływa pozytywnie na samopoczucie, może też pogarszać relacje z rówieśnikami  - na tej podstawie zdecydowanie namawiam do wizyty u psychologa, gdyż przypuszczam, że lęk sam nie ustąpi, a wręcz może się nasilać (co wynika także z listu).

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć
psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam ten sam problem a jestem w tej chwili na studiach na drugim roku i tak jak napisałaś każde wystąpienie to piekło i przed każdym chcę zrezygnowac .... u mnie występuję drżenie całego ciała, przyspieszone bicie serca, "klucha w gardle " zauważyłam, że ten post został dodany właściwie rok temu ale chciałam się odnieść do odpowiedzi jakie otrzymałaś. A więc ta "PANI" psycholog to dla mnie kompletne dno osoby studiujące psychologię powinny pomagać, tłumaczyć, a nie w tak perfidny sposób wytykać komuś co powinien zrobić a co nie. Z resztą to nieistotne, chciałam Ci tylko powiedzieć, że nie jesteś sama ja również jestem bardzo komunikatywną osobą itp a z tym cholernym czyt publicznym mam taki problem, po prostu chciaalm Ci powiedziec  ze wiem co czujesz i równiez z tym sobie nie radze .Pozdrawiam i życze powodzenia

----------


## koszetnik

Witaj nie posiadam, żadnego dyplomu ani wykształcenia z tej dziedziny ale mogę zrozumieć z czego to się wzięło i jak można spróbować to zwalczyć. Opowiem Ci jak ja sobie z tym poradziłem. Od dziecka miałem taki problem, że w momencie kiedy uwaga była skierowana na mnie i jakieś zbiorowisko ludzi wpatrywało się lub oczekiwało na jakąś moją reakcję automatycznie byłem sparaliżowany. Jeśli chodziło o szkołę, na przykład przy odpowiedziach ustnych byłem bardzo zestresowany i mimo, że znałem odpowiedzi i po fakcie mógłbym odpowiedzieć na nie śpiewająco to wtedy nie byłem w stanie. Nie inaczej było na studiach przy odpowiedziach ustnych przy zdawaniu jakiś przedmiotów. Wolałem pisać a w sumie co to za różnica skoro to wiedziałem. Natomiast największym stresem było dla mnie spóźnienie się na zajęcia gdzie 100 osób siedziało już na swoich miejscach a ja musiałem przerwać wykład co często wiązało się z jakąś dyskusją lub powodem spóźnienia. Raz(szczerze to nie raz) tak było, że gdy się spóźniałem 10 minut to już wolałem nie iść. Z perspektywy czasu uważam to za chore. Inny przykład z życia wzięty grałem kiedyś w piłkę w klubie piłkarskim jako młody chłopak i w sumie czynię to do teraz. Grałem dobrze do momentu gdy na moich meczach nie było widzów lub rodziców. Wtedy już miałem załatwione.
Teraz przejdę do powodów dlaczego tak się ze mną działo:
Brak pewności siebie - z czego się brał?
Po pierwsze - wychowanie.
Wychowałem się w trudnej rodzinie gdzie ojciec był zakompleksionym alkoholikiem a moja mama była uległa. Dorastanie w takim obrazie i wzorze nie pomagało potem wychodzić na ulicę do ludzi i nie mieć się czego wstydzić. Nie wstydzić się siebie czy swojej rodziny. 
Po drugie - brak wsparcia.
Nie było nikogo kto by choćby samym towarzystwem dodawał mi odwagi. Otoczenie jest bardzo ważne ale trzeba pamiętać, że tak naprawdę musimy liczyć na siebie. Jeśli zmieniłem towarzystwo na bardziej męskie na przykład uprawiając sporty walki w jakimś klubie automatycznie przechodził charakter takich ludzi na mnie.
Jak to naprawić?
Kluczowa jest zmiana nastawienia i ciężka praca. Po prostu pewne rzeczy są takie jakimi widzimy je my. Coś jest, jakieś zdarzenie ma miejsce ale ono nie jest stresujące, dobre, złe ale po prostu jest to my nadajemy mu konkretną emocję. Trzeba to sposób myślenia - to jak możemy myśleć aby sobie pomóc myślę, każdy wie sam ale w każdym przypadku należy uwierzyć w siebie, stosować afirmacje, powtarzać sobie choćby co chwile, że jesteś kimś, nie jesteś gorszy od innych.
Praca nad sobą naprawdę przynosi efekty, małymi krokami rozszerzać swoją strefę komfortu.
Dla zdesperowanych są też inne metody jak rozmowa ze specjalista, hipnoza czy terapia jeśli taki stres wynika z jakiś traumatycznych przeżyć.
Na koniec napiszę do wszystkich tutaj - nie możecie sobie sami poradzić a coś wam przeszkadza to pomóżcie sobie samym i idźcie to jakiegoś psychologa lub psychoterapeuty, nikt za was tego nie zrobi a wyleczycie się z tego.

----------


## koszetnik

Witaj nie posiadam, żadnego dyplomu ani wykształcenia z tej dziedziny ale mogę zrozumieć z czego to się wzięło i jak można spróbować to zwalczyć. Opowiem Ci jak ja sobie z tym poradziłem. Od dziecka miałem taki problem, że w momencie kiedy uwaga była skierowana na mnie i jakieś zbiorowisko ludzi wpatrywało się lub oczekiwało na jakąś moją reakcję automatycznie byłem sparaliżowany. Jeśli chodziło o szkołę, na przykład przy odpowiedziach ustnych byłem bardzo zestresowany i mimo, że znałem odpowiedzi i po fakcie mógłbym odpowiedzieć na nie śpiewająco to wtedy nie byłem w stanie. Nie inaczej było na studiach przy odpowiedziach ustnych przy zdawaniu jakiś przedmiotów. Wolałem pisać a w sumie co to za różnica skoro to wiedziałem. Natomiast największym stresem było dla mnie spóźnienie się na zajęcia gdzie 100 osób siedziało już na swoich miejscach a ja musiałem przerwać wykład co często wiązało się z jakąś dyskusją lub powodem spóźnienia. Raz(szczerze to nie raz) tak było, że gdy się spóźniałem 10 minut to już wolałem nie iść. Z perspektywy czasu uważam to za chore. Inny przykład z życia wzięty grałem kiedyś w piłkę w klubie piłkarskim jako młody chłopak i w sumie czynię to do teraz. Grałem dobrze do momentu gdy na moich meczach nie było widzów lub rodziców. Wtedy już miałem załatwione.
Teraz przejdę do powodów dlaczego tak się ze mną działo:
Brak pewności siebie - z czego się brał?
Po pierwsze - wychowanie.
Wychowałem się w trudnej rodzinie gdzie ojciec był zakompleksionym alkoholikiem a moja mama była uległa. Dorastanie w takim obrazie i wzorze nie pomagało potem wychodzić na ulicę do ludzi i nie mieć się czego wstydzić. Nie wstydzić się siebie czy swojej rodziny. 
Po drugie - brak wsparcia.
Nie było nikogo kto by choćby samym towarzystwem dodawał mi odwagi. Otoczenie jest bardzo ważne ale trzeba pamiętać, że tak naprawdę musimy liczyć na siebie. Jeśli zmieniłem towarzystwo na bardziej męskie na przykład uprawiając sporty walki w jakimś klubie automatycznie przechodził charakter takich ludzi na mnie.
Jak to naprawić?
Kluczowa jest zmiana nastawienia i ciężka praca. Po prostu pewne rzeczy są takie jakimi widzimy je my. Coś jest, jakieś zdarzenie ma miejsce ale ono nie jest stresujące, dobre, złe ale po prostu jest to my nadajemy mu konkretną emocję. Trzeba to sposób myślenia - to jak możemy myśleć aby sobie pomóc myślę, każdy wie sam ale w każdym przypadku należy uwierzyć w siebie, stosować afirmacje, powtarzać sobie choćby co chwile, że jesteś kimś, nie jesteś gorszy od innych.
Praca nad sobą naprawdę przynosi efekty, małymi krokami rozszerzać swoją strefę komfortu.
Dla zdesperowanych są też inne metody jak rozmowa ze specjalista, hipnoza czy terapia jeśli taki stres wynika z jakiś traumatycznych przeżyć.
Na koniec napiszę do wszystkich tutaj - nie możecie sobie sami poradzić a coś wam przeszkadza to pomóżcie sobie samym i idźcie to jakiegoś psychologa lub psychoterapeuty, nikt za was tego nie zrobi a wyleczycie się z tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam ten sam problem.. Jestem w 3 klasie gimnazjum, jak słyszę od nauczycielki że będziemy czytać zaczynamcwla drżeć, gdy mam czytam serce bije jak szalone, zacinam się,łzy nadchodzą mi do oczu,ręce mi się trzesa zresztą jak cała ja.. Wstydzę się tego, bo słyszę jak drży mi głos..biorę głębokie oddechy ale nic mi to nie daje, nie wiem jak sobie z tym radzić.. A przede mną jeszcze kilka lat nauki i czytania na lekcjach..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tak samo, jestem na trzecim roku studiów i na jednych zajęciach jest mi ciężko czytać, bo serce zaczyna mi bić jak subwoofer, pocę się i mam wrażenie że zemdleję (oczywiście drży mi głos w tym czasie, więc nie jestem w stanie normalnie czytać). Co więcej, zacząłem się denerwować, że za każdym razem będę tak mieć jak mam coś przeczytać i na innych zajęciach też stało się to trudne... Więc jutro chyba pójdę do tej babki i ją poproszę czy mógłbym nie czytać na zajęciach (trochę się boję co powie). Inna opcja to nie chodzić na zajęcia, ale wyczerpałem już limit, teraz bym potrzebował zwolnienia lekarskiego... Tak czy inaczej, NIE JESTEŚCIE SAMI, pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## stalker8

To ja przepraszam za wczorajsze...
→ medyczka.pl/jaki-najlepszy-szpital-psychiatryczny-na-55452#post149084

Od siebie dodam, że pisanie przychodzi mi bez porównania łatwiej niż mówienie. Postanowiłem się nauczyć bezwzrokowo w 2009, odkąd mam w domu internet. Wejście w kontakt z ludźmi za sprawą tegoż, na początku też przyprawiało o... objawy psychotyczne? Poczucie, że jestem obserwowany, śledzony - pewnie przez Google, a wtedy nie wiedziałem jak działa internet, że zbierane są dane z odwiedzanych stron, itp.
Niepewność i chęć ucieczki, oczywiście dotyczy sytuacji, gdy miałbym przebywać z ludźmi o wyższym statusie społecznym, lepszym stanie zdrowia, wyglądzie, większej atrakcyjności. A w internecie - jak już mi napisano, wskutek mojej  aktywności - można udawać kogoś na lepszym poziomie. Do czasu, aż się pacjent nie zbłaźni, to poczuje jak jest to odbierane - sam też stosownie odbierze, w nagrodę za to, jak ja.

----------


## stalker8

Tak jak napisał koszetnik - trzeba pracować nad swoimi umiejętnościami, mieć coś do zaoferowania, poczucie, że jest się w czymś dobrym.

_→ wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelm_Furtwängler_
Pamiętam przedstawienie teatru tv, zagranicznej produkcji, o sytuacji tego artysty [napisałem kompozytora] po zakończeniu drugiej wojny światowej, gdy trafił do amerykańskiej niewoli. Nie potrafił się wypowiadać, aby się obronić przed zarzutami, więc zeznania spisywał na kartce. 
Właśnie sprawdziłem, dopiero, że nie komponował (?) - był "tylko" dyrygentem. [...post wyżej]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam taki samy problem , chodzę do 1 klasy gimnazjum i to zaczęło się odkąd zmienili mi panią z polskiego na początku lekko się stresowałam czytaniem ale teraz jak zmienili panią to serce zaczyna mi bić jak szalone brzuch zaczyna mnie bolec a w gardle robi się sucho to wszystko zaczyna się od słów nauczycielki " to teraz sobie poczytamy " wtedy zaczyna się cały stres kiedy boisz się ze ona ciebie wybierze a ty nie będziesz w stanie nic z siebie wydusić ja mam jeszcze tak ze w głowie lub jak jestem sama czy jak nikt nie jest skupiony na tym co czytam to jeszcze normalnie czytam bez stresu ale jak ktoś jest skupiony na tym co czytam to nie jestem w stanie nic przeczytać to może dzieje się dla tego ze nie lubię być w centrum uwagi zawsze na każdej lekcji siedziałam cicho i nikogo nie obchodziłam po porostu byłam nie zauważana i to mi odpowiadało

----------


## Cometa

Nie przejmuj się, bo na pewno nie Ty jedna się tak stresujesz - czasami trzeba nawet się pomylić, wtedy przynajmniej napięcie spada, bo najgorsze za Tobą  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

Mam zaostrzenie objawów neurologicznych, prawdopodobnie spowodowane nie napiszę czym, bo się zdradzę, a jeszcze wydaje mi się, że chcę pożyć, nie stracić pracy za wcześnie, ale 

trzeba będzie z niej zrezygnować (przydługi wstęp, ale myślę, że ważny), gdyż - tak właśnie pomyślałem: wyżej piszę, umiejętność bezwzrokowego pisania, ćwiczona latami... dziś rano, oglądałem na YT o sm... co mnie czeka. No i to zmęczenie dzisiaj i słabsza ręka, ta która od paru lat; czuję, że mogę to stracić; a jest mi ta umiejętność... może się bardzo przydać w nauce języka. Dlatego.

Co pomyślałem teraz. Jak pojawił się internet u mnie osiem lat temu, to nie potrafiłem ani pisać, ani nawet zebrać myśli, żeby wpisać cokolwiek; czułem złość i żal do młodych ludzi na forum, gdzie zacząłem ten bełkot, kropka, nie mogę, źle się czuję.
Teraz: Tam czytałem jak to robią - w szkole muzycznej podobno polecają im wychodzić na ulicę i grać. No to idź w takie miejsce gdzie ale nikt nie zwraca uwagi, jakieś przejście podziemne, gdzie jest duży ruch i wszyscy się spieszą - gazeta do ręki, albo cokolwiek na głos, niezbyt głośno. W ten sposób należy też uczyć się języka - nie pomyślałem o tym, jak bardzo to jest skuteczne, warto też przy tym chodzić, to też wiem już  z YouTube. Tak robiłem w szkole średniej i zapamiętywałem masę notatek ze strachu - tylko tego wymagano, bo uważano moją część rocznika w tej szkole za wieśniaków.
Utworzysz i utrwalisz nowe połączenia między obszarami mózgu (ośrodek mowy, ruchu, słuchowy, jaki jeszcze?).
Miałem więc wyuczone formułki do odpowiadania, ale nie potrafiłem rozmawiać, na żaden temat, również z powodu braków poznawczych, nierozumienia co powoduje ludźmi (no seks i władza, chciwość). A bez tego się nie da, bo wyczuwają to i mam osobowość uległą, nadal. W pracy też klepię formułki, nie potrafię rozmawiać zagadnięty, mimo że jest u mnie postęp z tym, to po paru chwilach mój brak zostaje obnażony jednak, ale mam to gdzieś, nie potrzebuję tamtych tam.

Z tą nauką - napiszę - to jest bzdura, nawet na zabicie czasu. Mam tak chory umysł, uszkodzony mózg, że nie wyobrażam sobie czym mógłbym się zająć, codziennie czekam na koniec dnia, kiedy się położę i prawie natychmiast zasnę, choć przy tym co jest dzisiaj będzie nieprzyjemnie, znam to już, ale zasnę jakoś... . Po prostu ciągle mi się wydaję, że mogę się uważać za kogoś zdolnego, lepszego przy tych do których chciałbym aspirować i to jest dopiero ! bzdura. Skąd mi się to wzięło - pewnie z nagradzania w dzieciństwie, takie mniemanie o sobie, a przecież jestem upośledzony, kaleki - tym bardziej po co mi do czegokolwiek dążyć i pracować za pieniążki. No głupi i się boję powiedzieć tam, że już nie chcę; mogę jednak nie dostać renty więc siedzę cicho, a i tak... 6786789uduasuf9vjasvajvasvas0vasj

To samo radziłbym osobie, która założyła ten temat - nie czujesz się na siłach, to po co się chcesz widzieć w roli do której sie nie nadajesz. Coś takiego właśnie do mnie dotarło, że nic nie muszę, tyle lat bezrobotny przy rodzicach i coraz bardziej chory. Nawet nie chce mi się sprawdzić od tylu lat, czy taki stan to jest rzut, bo skoro oni (władni nade mną) uważają, że chyba jakbym np. stracił wzrok, albo przestał chodzić, to wtedy tak, a tak jak dziś - to po co mi się nad tym zastanawiać, jeżeli nie mam na to wpływu. Moge nie próbować nie dopuszczać do tego jedynie unikając stresu, czyli nie pchać się gdzie mnie nie chcą, w internecie też by się przydało, zamilczeć już. Spać zaraz, bo już nie mogę.

----------


## stalker8

_→medyczka.pl/uszkodzenie-oun-prosze-o-pomoc-56314#post165417_
Ktoś nabrał ochoty okazać na głównej stronie forum jaki jestem upośledzony; wobec tego *↑* w "ruchliwym miejscu, gdzie ludzie się bardziej "spieszą niż zwracają uwagę". To co napisałem wyżej w poście (stan braku czego = post), przemawiać samemu do siebie by uskuteczniać język, by ktoś nie zarzucił, nie ośµelił się wobec upośledzenia ukrzywdzić; obcy język, którego znajomość to poziom kultury ↔prezentować tudzież odważyć się (tak niezbyt głośno, nie zagadywać do nikogo, tylko samo czytać (na głos), np. nie żebrać w ten sposób), albo wypowiadać przekleństwa, złorzeczyć obcojęzycznie - może ktoś tutaj spróbuje?

----------

